# Red Nostrils



## Ichigo

Hello,

Sometimes when I look at my cockatiel's nostrils they appear red from in the inside.. and sometimes they are just pink..

Is that something I should be worried about?

I have noticed he has this change of color about 2 weeks I think.. yet he seems very active and happy.. sometimes I catch him sneezing but I think its only because there are feathers flying around the air which makes him sneeze..


----------



## lperry82

It can happen when they have been flying or there might be something in the air that's irritating


----------



## calex89

my 2 are the same, after a lot of flying or a long sneezing session their nostrils go more red than pink 
what you have to watch out for is green goo!


----------



## Tyander

Hi,

Try cleaning the cage with water and baking soda followed by rinse with water only. Wash the perches with water. Allow it to dry. Give your cockatiel a light mist bath with water only. He/she may have red nostrils due to excessive scratching. The redness should subside.


----------



## morla

Red nostrils! hmm.


----------



## Em&Me

Sometimes when they are in the light it seems like their nostrils are glowing reddish pink..... At least that's how it is with Em sometimes


----------



## tielfan

When the nostrils get red from exercise, it's similar to the way our faces get red from exertion.


----------

